# Kavar (szleng) angolul



## tomtombp

I'm looking for the English alternatives for:

Kavar (overcomplicating everything, taking unnecessary actions or ones that don't make any sense with bad timing messing up everything.)
Kavarógép (aki kavar)


----------



## Zsanna

Ah, we may not find an equivalent very easily for that. 
Especially because I have the impression that "kavar" has all sorts of other meanings, too. (E.g. having a - complicated/dubious/undefined as to how serious - relationship with somebody, or trying to "wheel and deal", i.e. making efforts to reach a particular aim that seems a bit dubious and or complicated to the onlooker.)
The one you mean is more "bekavar", isn't it? (Sorry, no idea for that...)

To start with, I could suggest "to wheel and deal" but that is only good when somebody is busy to reach an aim (to fit _kavar_) involving maybe some shady manoeuvres. 
On a more vulgar level there is the simple  "to stir shit" (= kavarja a szart) that can be used in quite a wide sense (but to a restricted audience!).
If he just annoys you, you can say (again on the vulgar side): "he is a pain in the arse (ass for US)" (or "a _royal_ pain in the arse" if he is really "good" at it), a reduced version is "he is a pain".

I think "machine" (if you find the right word to put before it) could be used in English, too for somebody who is regretfully good at being a pain. (Although I don't think it would go with this term: *_pain machine_. _King of pain_, maybe.)


----------



## tomtombp

Thanks for your tips again, Zsanna. I think what I'm looking for is somewhere along the lines of PITA and to stir the sh*t. The person in question is doing what he's doing quite innocently that rules out the other too in this case.
You're right kavar covers much more than what I needed here.


----------



## Zsanna

I think somebody can be a PITA "in all innocence" (as well as only in a given situation, not "born to be" one) but it is true that they were just first thoughts and surely there must be loads of other possibilities... Maybe other ideas will crop up, too.


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> I think somebody can be a PITA "in all innocence"



I agree. I said the same. I liked that one.


----------

